# Help - restoring/hot-rodding an old '70 Silvertone (Canadian built Mirtone) '40' amp



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi folks,

I just scored an old and somewhat beat-up 1970 Silvertone '40', Canadian-built (Mirtone - Weston, ON) amp. If anyone has ever seen one or played one, or knows anything about them, please let me know. I would like to know:

1. What kind of speakers should I put in? Should I fit a 6"x9" mid-range and a 4" tweeter to fill the holes properly? If so, what kind?

2. Anybody know where I can find a correct knobs to add where there is one missing?

3. What would you suggest in terms of restoring missing tolex pieces?

4. In terms of the electronics, what would you guys do? Restore it? Hot-Rod it? Dump the guts and build a better amp to insert?

All suggestions and assistance is appreciated!


----------



## tbellisario (Apr 14, 2010)

If you like its sound keep it stock. Or if you can, get some other speakers for free from some friends. Do not spend more than you want to lose having fun and experimenting. Only someone that may collect this type of amp would see any value in this amp. It does not look that bad for wear and tear.
Good luck.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

tbellisario said:


> If you like its sound keep it stock. Or if you can, get some other speakers for free from some friends. Do not spend more than you want to lose having fun and experimenting. Only someone that may collect this type of amp would see any value in this amp. It does not look that bad for wear and tear.
> Good luck.


I collect THIS type of amp! I am a vintage 'oddball' guitar collector and don't mind spending more than something is intrinsically worth just for fun and to have it sound and look good. I'm not worried about re-selling it anytime soon. The reason I asked about the speakers is that it appears that the originals have been changed already.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Alex...nice score. Just a thought for the speakers and knobs. Check out second hand stores for an old Viking, Rca, Electraholm etc. stereo. You know, turntable, am radio....possibly 8-trak, from the late 60's, 'bout 2' wide, 3' high and 5' long. The ones they sold in The Bay and Eatons. You should be able to find parts that will match. Who knows, the 8-trak might still work. As I recall the strip was chromeish. They sounded passable for a garage band at a teen town dance. Other than that, if it works, leave it alone. Looks pretty good to me. Plug a Silvertone or Kay or Kent semi-hollow into it, turn the trem up half-way and play Ghost Riders in The Sky. In other words, keep it as original as possible.


----------



## tbellisario (Apr 14, 2010)

To answer your question about relacing the missing Tolex pieces, this will be difficult to do. The Tolex these days will look new and shiney compared to the older burnished areas, dark reds and maroons are available. Matching the color exactly to what is on the amp is impossible. You could always recover the entire amp with new.
I am not familiar with this amps speaker compliment but you say the there is a 6"x9" and one 4"? Do you have a cross-over or are the speakers wired together with a capacitor between them?
If they are original to that amp the baffle board will be cut for them unless someone has mounted a new baffle board. You may want to try a single 10" if you could fit it in.
Older Gibsons used a mix of speaker sizes as well back in the 50's and 60's


----------

